# Survival Bars



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's a Recipe that I found at "Survival Life.com" for survival Bars. I was unable to find an Author, so to who ever He or She is goes the Credit. I have not tried this Recipe yet, however it does look good and is supposed to have a very long shelf life.

2 Cups Rolled Oats 
2 1/2 Cups Powdered Milk
1 Cup Sugar
1 Package Jello--any Flavor, but Lemon sounded good
3 Tbls. Water
3 Tbls. Honey

Mix the Oats, Sugar, and Powdered Milk in a large mixing Bowl

In a Medium Sauce Pan bring the Jello, Water, and Honey to a Rolling Boil

Add Jello mix to the dry Ingredients and mix well using your Hands or an Electric Mixer.

Check consistency and add Water 1 Tsp. at a time until Dough sticks together when pressed or squeezed in your Hand.

Press Dough into a 9x13" Baking Dish lined with Parchment Paper, press it in firmly and evenly.

Cut the Dough into Squares with a Pizza Cutter, and make sure you cut all the way through.

Bake @ 200* for 1 1/2 - 2 Hrs.

When finished let them sit for 10 Minutes, and then using the Parchment Paper remove them from the Pan and let cool.

When completely cool and dry store in an Air Tight Container.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My wife makes a similar recipe only subtract the sugar, jello, and powdered milk. So maybe it's not so similar.  She also adds coconut flour, almond flour, crushed macadamia nuts, 60% dark chocolate pieces, and coconut oil mixed with honey. Another version she makes is with coconut flour, almond flour, crushed macadamia nuts, sunflower seeds, pumpkin seeds, raisins, dehydrated strawberry pieces, and coconut oil mixed with honey. The kids eat them up and we always take a package on road trips, out on day trips, etc.


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> My wife makes a similar recipe .....


If you asked nicely, could you talk her into releasing the recipe(s) using coconut and almond flour? They fit more into my way of eating. TIA

.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Camo, I tried these once. Needless to say, it wasn't a success. 

I failed. Maybe I'll give them a go again.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Reblazed said:


> If you asked nicely, could you talk her into releasing the recipe(s) using coconut and almond flour? They fit more into my way of eating. TIA
> 
> .


She uses a few of them, but this is the one she sent me:

Small recipe that makes 4 bars. Multiply or adjust as desired.

Raw honey - 1 tbsp.
Vanilla extract - ½ tsp.

Macadamia nuts - 1/2 of a cup (or almonds, walnuts, mixed, etc.)
Sunflower seeds - 3 tbsp.
Pumpkin seeds - 1 tbsp.
Unsweetened coconut (finely shredded) - 1 tbsp.
Raisins - 1 tbsp. (or dehydrated whatever you like)
Flax seed meal - 1 tsp.
Coconut milk powder - 1 tbsp. (or coconut flour)
Almond flour - 1 tbsp.
Xanthan gum - 1/16th tsp.
Sea salt - 1/16th tsp.
Stevia - 1/16th tsp.

Pulse the macadamias (or other nuts) in the food processor 8-10 times. Add the pumpkin seeds, coconut, flax seed meal, coconut, coconut flour, almond flour, xanthan gum, sunflower seeds, sea salt, stevia and coconut milk powder. Pulse again till you get a gooey consistency. Preheat your oven to 350 degrees Fahrenheit and line a loaf pan with parchment paper. Pour in the nut mix and press it in so you get a flat surface. Heat the honey in a small pan over medium heat till the honey bubbles. Take the honey and xylitol mix off the flame and let it cool. Now add the vanilla, stir all the while. Evenly coat the nut mix with this honey-vanilla essence mix. Bake it for 10 minutes.
Take it out and let it cool on a cooling rack. Cut it into 4 equal pieces (invert it onto a flat plate before you cut it).


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> She uses a few of them, but this is the one she sent me:
> 
> Small recipe that makes 4 bars. Multiply or adjust as desired.
> 
> ...


This sounds really good! Thank you for sharing!

Sentry, you have a a large family by today's standards. I see that it is made in a loaf pan, and probably this quantity works for that. It helps to make just the right amount for the loaf pan, and a loaf pan creates uniform sized bars. I have quadrupled and 8 x the recipe and put the quantities in parenthesis behind the original ingredients.

I also see that the directions called for xylitol. Maybe she substitutes stevia for xylitol?

Raw honey - 1 tbsp. (1/4 cup)	(1/2 cup)
Vanilla extract - ½ tsp.	(2 teaspoons)	(4 teaspoons)
Macadamia nuts - 1/2 of a cup (or almonds, walnuts, mixed, etc.) (2 cups) (4 cups)
Sunflower seeds - 3 tbsp.	(3/4 cup)	(1 ½ cups)
Pumpkin seeds - 1 tbsp. (1/4 cup)	(1/2 cup)
Unsweetened coconut (finely shredded) - 1 tbsp.	(1/4 cup)	(1/2 cup)	
Raisins - 1 tbsp. (or dehydrated whatever you like)	(1/4 cup)	(1/2 cup)
Flax seed meal - 1 tsp (4 teaspoons)	(8 teaspoons)
Coconut milk powder - 1 tbsp. (or coconut flour)	(1/4 cup)	(1/2 cup)
Almond flour - 1 tbsp.	(1/4 cup)	(1/2 cup)	
Xanthan gum - 1/16th tsp.	(1/4 teaspoon)	(1/2 teaspoon)
Sea salt - 1/16th tsp.	(1/4 teaspoon)	(1/2 teaspoon)
Stevia - 1/16th tsp.	(1/4 teaspoon)	(1/2 teaspoon)


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

She generally uses liquid sucralose in place of sugar alcohols. I am sure she got the recipe elsewhere and adapted it. I know it originally called for just walnuts, but my kids love macadamia nuts so she made that change too. She does use loaf pans, which she has at least 8 of. When she makes these she makes dozens of them. Some get consumed and some go in the freezer.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I notice that in the ingredients you list stevia but in the directions you talk of xylitol?


----------

